# URL - Universal Resources



## amohonour (30 October 2005)

Will this company ever get it together or will they eventually be taken over? sp has fallen hard yet again. Any thoughts would be appreciated as they certainly have plenty in the ground.


----------



## crackaton (26 April 2006)

These guys have heaps of copper but sp seems to be going nowhere. Xstrata have heaps at .22 cents. I reckon this has to move soon.


----------



## BSD (8 May 2006)

Took-off this afternoon with 5m traded on no news.

From $0.16 to $0.19 in the space of half an hour

Would appear something is afoot!


----------



## crackaton (9 May 2006)

Looks good BSD. I'm happy to be on board this one, and will ride it out into the twenties!! happy trading


----------



## MalteseBull (4 July 2006)

On a bull run at the moment! Going to hit 30 I reckon.


----------



## ALFguy (4 July 2006)

amohonour said:
			
		

> Any thoughts would be appreciated as they certainly have plenty in the ground.




Plenty, like AUM?    

Any thoughts on why the sudden rise in both volume and interest?

Thinking Cloncurry?


----------



## Super Chicken (4 July 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> These guys have heaps of copper but sp seems to be going nowhere. Xstrata have heaps at .22 cents. I reckon this has to move soon.



Thank-you cracka. you are a true genious.


----------



## doritos123 (5 July 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Plenty, like AUM?
> 
> Any thoughts on why the sudden rise in both volume and interest?
> 
> Thinking Cloncurry?





Frenzy has been due to articles put out and a hive of activity on other stock forums regarding companies surrounding AUM. Found this from another forum.. 

Neighbours share AUM luck

Barry Fitzgerald
July 5, 2006
AdvertisementAdvertisement

NEAROLOGY has taken hold of junior northern Queensland copper-gold stocks in response to claims by Australian Mining Investments of a big find at its Rocklands project.

Juniors with exploration ground anywhere in the vicinity of Rocklands made big gains yesterday, while Australian Mining (AUM) continued to astound with a $2.32, or 80 per cent, share price gain to $5.25 ”” taking its gain in the past month to 1180 per cent.

Nearby explorers to benefit from having tenements in the vicinity included Universal (up 7.5 ¢, or 41 per cent, to 25.5 ¢), Exco (up 9 ¢, or 34 per cent, to 35 ¢) and CopperCo (up 3 ¢, or 7.8 per cent, to 41.5 ¢).

The frenzied activity in the northern Queensland copper-gold explorers is a response to last week's claim by AUM that its Las Minerale deposit at Rocklands, near Cloncurry, contained an inferred resource of 59 million tonnes grading 2.04 per cent copper equivalent.

By any measure, the inferred resource was impressive, particularly as it was only back in May that the Gold Coast-based AUM ranked Rocklands as only a 5-million-tonne discovery grading 0.77 per cent copper. That it was able to upgrade the inferred resource to 59 million tonnes at a higher grade reflects a bag of impressive high-grade and broad hits. Best recent results included 40 metres grading 5.05 per cent copper from 44 metres in one hole.

But the rapid increase in the inferred resource estimate has caught some by surprise.

After the share price gain yesterday, AUM was valued by the market at $269 million. So far, the Australian Stock Exchange has yet to ask AUM for further detail on its new upgraded inferred resource estimate, despite the share price gain yesterday.

On January 5, the ASX queried AUM on an increase in its share price from 16 ¢ on December 30 to 22 ¢. That was a month after the group had acquired the Rocklands property. The property was previously explored by CRA (now part of Rio Tinto) in the early 1990s.

AUM said last week that so far 106 holes had been drilled at Rocklands. "It has become apparent that the more we drill the more drilling is required to follow up the welcoming results," the group's chairman, Wayne McCrae, said last week.

http://www.theage.com.au/news/business/neighbours-share-aum-luck/2006/07/04/1151778936474.html


----------



## stockmaster (6 July 2006)

If AUM rallies tomorrow, will this helps other junior mine company like URL?


----------



## MalteseBull (6 July 2006)

Have been watching this for the majority of the day (yes i don't have a life)..two things I noticed:

- Number of sell orders has reduced (particularly around 24c-25c)

- Number of buy orders has increased

support building now at 21


----------



## stockmaster (6 July 2006)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> Have been watching this for the majority of the day (yes i don't have a life)..two things I noticed:
> 
> - Number of sell orders has reduced (particularly around 24c-25c)
> 
> ...




There is still large volume for the price of 21c, i fink once that price is through, the share is very likely to have another rally and may achieve 28c again. What do u fink M?


----------



## MalteseBull (6 July 2006)

stockmaster said:
			
		

> There is still large volume for the price of 21c, i fink once that price is through, the share is very likely to have another rally and may achieve 28c again. What do u fink M?




yes, 28c is definitely not out of the picture, when people see this moving up they tend to jump on it on the likeness of another bull run (like at the moment from 19c to 21c is substantial)

Have been told that URL is close to AUM as well (think it is mentioned above too) so that may be another reason to hold it considering AUM's price leap


----------



## stockmaster (6 July 2006)

It has been a heavy trading day including a single trade over 1M, there seem to be a very interesting day for tomorrow.


----------



## greggy (6 July 2006)

Turnover over 10 mill. today.  URL is a nearby explorer to where AUM is.  Could this be another Poseidon boom?  Bought quite a few URL today.  Feel that the upside could be great with Xstrata on board.  But do your own research before buying.


----------



## stockmaster (6 July 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> Turnover over 10 mill. today.  URL is a nearby explorer to where AUM is.  Could this be another Poseidon boom?  Bought quite a few URL today.  Fell that the upside could be great with Xstrata on board.  But do your own research before buying.




I agree, it seems to be another boom earlier on tomorrow, market also seems to be positive, but man not as lucky as u, miss the last bargain


----------



## greggy (6 July 2006)

With other share booms companies also operating in the area also tend to have major runs.  Thats part of the reason I bought URL, besides the fact that Xstrata is one of its major shareholders and has quality assets.

Should be an intersting day tomorrow with AUM relisting. URL looks like good value with its quality assets, Xstrata as a major shareholder and is near AUM. Do your own research before buying.


----------



## stockmaster (6 July 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> Should be an intersting day tomorrow with AUM relisting.  URL looks like good value with its quality assets, Xstrata as a major shareholder and is near AUM.  Do your own research before buying.





Wat is ur expectation for tomorrow? up to 30c or over? Another AUM?


----------



## stockmaster (6 July 2006)

There seems to be strong expectation from AUM, hence i believe this will also reflect on URL. I believe the share prob is going to start at 23 cents and if the market is strong tommorrow, and if it surplus 28c barrier, then anything may happen. 40c?50?60? Any other suggestions? Keep Watching!


----------



## cuttlefish (6 July 2006)

stockmaster this tendency of yours to come into threads and randomly speculate on prices doesn't particularly make for interesting reading.  

I think it will probably start at 23 cents go down to 22 cents then plummet to 5 cents before soaring back up to $1.53 then come down to 48 cents before drifting lower to 38.2 cents then it will stay level at exactly 38.2 cents for 1 hour, 28 minutes and 6.4 seconds after which it will oscillate between 31 and 32 cents before spiking up to $4.00 then leaping to $5,000 per share before eventually plumetting back down to close at exactly 23.5 cents. 

There are you happy now   


(and in case there's anyone stupid enough to think the above scenario has any relevance to reality - IT DOESN'T  ).


----------



## MalteseBull (7 July 2006)

.235 gone
could we see a rally towards end of day ??


----------



## greggy (7 July 2006)

The chart on URL looks good.  An upward day on strong volume.  Can't wait for next week.


----------



## pacer (7 July 2006)

Mcniel nominees ramped it then sold it.....suckers


----------



## greggy (8 July 2006)

Besides being right nearby the AUM discovery, URL also has the Roseby Copper Project which is likely to go into production in 2008.  With Xstrata on board, the effect of the AUM discovery can only be icing on the cake.  But as always, do your own research before buying.  I bought mine at 21c and feel that they have a good future irrespective of what happens to AUM.


----------



## chennyleeeee (8 July 2006)

Its holding surprisingly well considering it went up 22% for no good reason besides being next to the AUM discovery, but theres Ernest Henry close by too and it is in the Mt Isa/Clonclurry region and that region has been known for a long time to be a popular mining area but it doesnt mean everyone who puts their feet in the ground will strike an awesome amount of orebody. It seems to have went up for a stupid reason and theres no reason for it not to go down for the same. But its been holding its high price pretty well at 23 cents for the last few days as the previous post has already mentioned.

CHEN


----------



## JustaReader (8 July 2006)

What worries me is that a major shareholder liquidated holding in the last few days.

Oh well, I have made a small punt. Lets see what gives come monday


----------



## greggy (10 July 2006)

I wouldn't be too worried about a stockbroking firm reducing its stake (Shaw).  Too me, stockbrokers often get it wrong.  If the AUM connection doesn't work out, you've got to remember that it already has a significant copper deposit at Roseby. I would only worry if Xstrata reduced their stake in the company. To me the AUM situation is exciting, but if it doesn't work out then there's already a substantial copper deposit (URL) to carry it through.  As always, do your own research before buying.


----------



## greggy (12 July 2006)

Interesting article on page 25 of todays The Australian.  The Criterion With Tim Boreham article has a spec buy recomendation on Universal Resources.


----------



## saichuen (20 July 2006)

any idea why the sp jumped up by 17.65% today? the volume was pretty decent as well (~4mils).


----------



## Bomba (27 July 2006)

any good info comin out of the 4th quarter activities report?

anyone care to summarise for us?


----------



## herbaltech (15 September 2006)

An encouraging Feasibilty Study report yet the sp plunged. Very intriguing. Any supporters remaining ? What do the experts here think?


----------



## cogidubnus (15 September 2006)

herbaltech said:
			
		

> An encouraging Feasibilty Study report yet the sp plunged. Very intriguing. Any supporters remaining ? What do the experts here think?



Something strange here. The estimates were honest, just the costs and time frame I guess. Worth looking at but may drop further. Could be someone will just take it over....


----------



## herbaltech (15 September 2006)

I think one(or more) of the major shareholders is reducing his stake in the company, I hope it is Copper Co and not Xstrata leaving. We should see a Form 604 announcement in a few days if that is the case.


----------



## saichuen (24 September 2006)

The latest announcement on the high grade copper-gold discovery at Cabbage Tree Creek seems encouraging and did provide some support for the sp from the recent fall after the release of the Roseby feasiblity study report.  

The thing that I dont get is that why there is a huge delay in the project at Roseby even though it's financially and technically sound. What is going to happen for practically the whole of 2007 then? I mean, what is the point of having a decent resources/reserves when you dont start digging them up quick enough?

Any thoughts of this one?

Happy trading!


----------



## herbaltech (26 September 2006)

They have to raise capital, get the mining equipment and set it up on site...all takes time, so 12 to 18 months before copper production is not unreasonable.


----------



## saichuen (26 September 2006)

I can understand that it takes time to bring a new mine into production but the Roseby project schedule seems to be a little bit way off from targeted (as anticipated in the BBY broker's report released back in Aug-05).   

Am I missing anything here?


----------



## Sean K (6 December 2006)

URL might see some action shortly with the Xstrata decision to take a 51% stake in the Roseby project due before 15 Dec.

Chart wise, formed a pretty solid base, but been trending down to now. Looks to be just turning up on the MACD. Might be the early stages of a rise to coincide with the Xstrata option. 

The Roseby project looks pretty good. Not far from Cloncurry. 

Any other thoughts now?


----------



## Sean K (7 December 2006)

Some good results from the Roseby Project out today, but no one is watching. 

Bedford North and South are two of the deposits on the tennament not far from the proposed mill so will be easy to feed these into the system relatively easily. Not much in the deposits but more fule to the fire for Xstrata when they inevitably eventually take the project over.

They currently have about 700k tns cu and 160k oz au and start mining next year. It looks like this resource base has significant potential to expand. 

Watching sp with interest. Looking for some volume and break up from $0.15 for  imminent news.  

BBY have a $0.42 valuation on it....but of course, they have done all it's financial advising recently amd did the share placements...LOL

Spitrader, your PM box is full.


----------



## Sean K (7 December 2006)

I'm not getting too excited yet, but had a nice finish today, breaking through $0.15 resistance. Will have some trouble at $0.16 perhaps.


----------



## CanOz (7 December 2006)

Closed above the 13 ema too, but a scary looking chart hey, even the weekly chart is a whipsaw of a thing. Be good to pick a stock like this before a massive volume day wouldn't it?

Thanks for the heads up Kennas.

Cheers,


----------



## Sean K (7 December 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Closed above the 13 ema too, but a scary looking chart hey, even the weekly chart is a whipsaw of a thing. Be good to pick a stock like this before a massive volume day wouldn't it?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up Kennas.
> 
> Cheers,



All that excitment from July to mid Sep was post Rocklands/CDU fiasco. Just traders jumping on and then off. I'd ignore that completely. 

I'm not sure if this is going to be a multi bagger, just very interested in the possibility of Xstrata buy in. This should give it a few %. Not sure how long I'll stay interested if that doesn't give a push. The Roseby Project hasn't got the biggest deposit, but they have plenty of prospective land, and Xstratas drilling it.


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 December 2006)

Over a year and a half since this passage was paged.(see below)Both companies working toward the project realization.Xstrata presence in the Isa/Curry region long term.Planned construction of power station.The big `P` (potential) to prove up more reserve as recently observed at Bedford.A while before  production starts.With only share price appreciation for holder value, then general agreement of prosperity is coming.

In March 2005 Xstrata Copper agreed to invest AUD6.6 million in listed Australian exploration company Universal Resources
Limited. These funds will provide Xstrata Copper with the right to explore and options to acquire 51% of the Roseby
copper deposits in the Mount Isa Inlier in north west Queensland. Of Xstrata Copper’s AUD6.6 million investment in
Universal AUD4.4 million will be used to part-fund the planned Roseby Feasibility Project scheduled for completion in the
December quarter of 2005. The remaining AUD2.2 million will fund an exploration project undertaken by Xstrata Copper
for additional copper sulphide mineralisation within the Roseby tenement area during 2005 and 2006. Known as the
Sulphide Extension Exploration Project (SEEP), principal exploration targets are expected to be beneath and adjacent to
the native copper deposits within the Roseby Feasibility Project.

P.S....bought some shares in this mob for some reason...but tech/a has taught me some valuable lessons.  :remybussi
If you don`t like this post then don`t read it.


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 December 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> These guys have heaps of copper but sp seems to be going nowhere. Xstrata have heaps at .22 cents. I reckon this has to move soon.




I probably shouldn`t do this but I`m going to draw a comparison with Cudeco drill results and Universal drill results.I would like anyone in the know to point out what the difference is.

Cudeco...... 
RC drilling from the west at Las Minerale is continuing to intersect visual sulphides over
good widths. DORC 166 intersected 47m @ 0.93% Cu from 65 to112m, which included
25m @ 1.31% Cu from 69 to 94 meters, which further included 4m @ 2.48% from 69 to 73mand 8m @ 2.18% from 85 to 93m. A second zone was intersected with 19m @ 1.37% from
117 to 136m including 12m @ 1.85% Cu from 123 to 135m. (See summary assay results)

Universal......Notable results include:
• BFR104: 19 metres at 1.78% copper, 0.29 g/t gold from 38 metres.
• BFR105: 10 metres at 1.35% copper, 0.37 g/t gold from 108 metres.
• BFR106: 14 metres at 1.52% copper, 0.58 g/t gold from 13 metres.
• BFR114: 9 metres at 1.77% copper, 0.29 g/t gold from 25 metres
• BFR116: 23 metres at 2.20% copper, 0.32 g/t gold from 11 metres
Including 13 metres at 3.34% copper, 0.47 g/t gold from 11 metres.
Of particular note, was the presence of a new shoot lying approximately 30 metres to the west of the
main mineralised zone. The better results from this zone include:
• BFR112: 9 metres at 2.75% copper, 0.58 g/t gold from 48 metres
• BFR115: 8 metres at 0.83% copper, 0.15 g/t gold from 39 metre


----------



## markrmau (10 December 2006)

url have huge tonnage of copper, but unfortunately there is going to be no excitement for a long time.

I bought at 13c and more at 20c so am underwater here.


----------



## tech/a (10 December 2006)

Technically this is a dog.


----------



## Sean K (10 December 2006)

markrmau said:
			
		

> url have huge tonnage of copper, but unfortunately there is going to be no excitement for a long time.
> 
> I bought at 13c and more at 20c so am underwater here.



I think Xstrata's decision to acquire 51% of the project due before 15 Dec might give it some interest.


----------



## Sean K (10 December 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Technically this is a dog.



Agree that there is no reason to buy this on the chart. I think that just reflects that the stock has been overlooked. Or, that it's a dog.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 December 2006)

When  the fundies move the price then it might be technically viable.Yeah I know , trade the price action. :microwave


----------



## greggy (10 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Agree that there is no reason to buy this on the chart. I think that just reflects that the stock has been overlooked. Or, that it's a dog.



This stock has been definitely overlooked. However, I was burnt last time I traded this stock (down $5,000)...This stock has been my only significant loss this year in an overall busy bull market.  You know the motto, once bitten, twice shy.  Good luck anyhow to all URL shareholders.
DYOR.


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 December 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> This stock has been definitely overlooked. However, I was burnt last time I traded this stock (down $5,000)...This stock has been my only significant loss this year in an overall busy bull market.  You know the motto, once bitten, twice shy.  Good luck anyhow to all URL shareholders.
> DYOR.




Someone unloaded a heap just then.Oh well, someone else picked `em up.


----------



## Sean K (12 December 2006)

Yep, not a good sign to me. About at 300k share parcel, another decent one at $0.135. Why sell just before the decision due.....except if.......


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 December 2006)

Wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Someone unloaded a heap just then.Oh well, someone else picked `em up.




I think it`s good to have the sticks out of the mud.Let the river flow . :bayer:


----------



## Sean K (12 December 2006)

Looking pretty ordinary again. 

Perhaps the URL directors are selling a few because they know Xstrata are going to say - 'you can have Roseby, we have bigger fish to fry.'


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Looking pretty ordinary again.
> 
> Perhaps the URL directors are selling a few because they know Xstrata are going to say - 'you can have Roseby, we have bigger fish to fry.'




OUCH !.....OUCH !  :error:


----------



## greggy (13 December 2006)

Wysiwyg said:
			
		

> OUCH !.....OUCH !  :error:



This stock is a real dog.  Onced burnt, twice shy.
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (13 December 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> This stock is a real dog.  Onced burnt, twice shy.
> DYOR



I'll be dumping it under $0.12 ish if it gets there. Woofer to me then. 

Xstrata decision next 2 days. 

Either:

1. They've kept a lid on it.
2. The senior staff aren't buying in through their bank accounts in the Caymans.
3. No one actually knows that the 15th is the due date. (Maybe Xstrata have forgotten)
4. Xstrata are not going to take up the option. (perhaps there's a clause that will allow them to put it off)
5. It's a woofer....

All the best to those holding. 

I only have a few. Maybe 0.005% of my portfolio.


----------



## greggy (13 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I'll be dumping it under $0.12 ish if it gets there. Woofer to me then.
> 
> Xstrata decision next 2 days.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to see other people losing money in this dreaded stock.  I've lost enough and wouldn't go back into it at any price.
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (14 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Xstrata decision next 2 days.
> 
> Either:
> 
> ...



Due to price action and volume, I am thinking that this decision will not occur, for whatever reason, and this could negatively effect the sp.

I'm going to get out for the minute until there's some volume/price action, or some clarrification from the company.


----------



## greggy (16 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Due to price action and volume, I am thinking that this decision will not occur, for whatever reason, and this could negatively effect the sp.
> 
> I'm going to get out for the minute until there's some volume/price action, or some clarrification from the company.



Hi Kennas,

I often try to sell a very underperforming stock like URL which is a true dog, sell at a loss and place funds into stocks with hopefully more potential. I took my $5,000 loss in this stock and placed it into VMS.  If I had held onto URL I would have been down over $20,000.  There are a number of stocks which appear more appealing, these are just my thoughts.  You win some, but some of the new kids on the block don't realise that you can lose as well. I've seen the ups and downs for 27 years and have loved every minute of it. 
DYOR


----------



## sydneysider (2 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Agree that there is no reason to buy this on the chart. I think that just reflects that the stock has been overlooked. Or, that it's a dog.




This dog may just get up and bark big time. URL control a very substantial amount of ground both North and South of Mary Kathleen that is extremely prospective Uranium country. Please see URL presentation on their website and read the most recent press release on their U activities. I picked up a substantial position in the stock this morning based purely on these fundamentals and the impressive performance of GSE next door. Technically speaking the stock looks like a dog BUT at these prices (15 cents) the stock is an absolute steal as a U play and an active U program underway.


----------



## greggy (2 January 2007)

sydneysider said:
			
		

> This dog may just get up and bark big time. URL control a very substantial amount of ground both North and South of Mary Kathleen that is extremely prospective Uranium country. Please see URL presentation on their website and read the most recent press release on their U activities. I picked up a substantial position in the stock this morning based purely on these fundamentals and the impressive performance of GSE next door. Technically speaking the stock looks like a dog BUT at these prices (15 cents) the stock is an absolute steal as a U play and an active U program underway.



I hope you make a lot but I'm very sceptical when it comes to this company.
DYOR


----------



## tgwm (2 January 2007)

I too have some of these and can't understand why they aren't a bit healthier.

Their tenaments look outstanding and they should start producing Cu in 2008 (I think ...).

Anyone know what is happening with the future partnership with XSTRATA ?

cheers


----------



## greggy (2 January 2007)

tgwm said:
			
		

> I too have some of these and can't understand why they aren't a bit healthier.
> 
> Their tenaments look outstanding and they should start producing Cu in 2008 (I think ...).
> 
> ...



I was trying to find more info myself with URL, but this company never returned any of my phone calls. 
DYOR


----------



## spitrader1 (2 January 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> I was trying to find more info myself with URL, but this company never returned any of my phone calls.
> DYOR



i agree there is a positive in uranium, but, this is NOT what this stock is about. The future of this stock is all about the option xstrata has to own 51% of the roseby copper project and there disussions with ZFX. We should know by the end of january or not weather they have taken up this option, as it was a 90 day option from when the feasability study was given to them, which was in october.


----------



## sydneysider (2 January 2007)

spitrader1 said:
			
		

> i agree there is a positive in uranium, but, this is NOT what this stock is about. The future of this stock is all about the option xstrata has to own 51% of the roseby copper project and there disussions with ZFX. We should know by the end of january or not weather they have taken up this option, as it was a 90 day option from when the feasability study was given to them, which was in october.




U are right about the Xstrata deal and the stock seems to have suffered accordingly BUT U is so hot and the address is so "hot". GSE even use this term in discussing the areas controlled by URL, which I found very unusual.


----------



## sydneysider (3 January 2007)

Lots of buyers came into the stock yesterday afternoon and IMHO this buying will continue


----------



## Sean K (11 January 2007)

There's not a real lot in the chart for me. 

It was a shame this couldn't hold the momentum when it looked like breaking through $0.17 ish resistance. This is going to be even harder to crack now. MACD shows that it's generally heading up the past 3 months but has recently started to fall over and converge, although this looks to be flattening out. RSI has just kicked back up.  

Possible support and resistance shown. 

The chart isn't telling me to buy it, but surely the upcoming ann is going to give it a boost?


----------



## exgeo (6 February 2007)

I agree with SydneySider; it's a cheap Uranium play with a free attaching option for a copper mine. 278m shares * 14.5c = $40m market cap. Information below from ann of 20/12/2006:



> • *Janet Maude-Mount Harold* prospects rock chip values up to a peak of 6.18% U308;
> • *Godkin prospect* costean rock samples gave grades in the range of 0.3-0.4% U308,
> including 0.3 metre channel sample at 1.32% U308.
> • Previous workers attempted three percussion drill holes at Janet Maude and two percussion drill holes at Mt Harold. Drilling failed to adequately test the anomalism, terminating before reaching target depth due to drilling difficulties and excessive water. The highest drill assay recorded was 0.6% U308 (NB. SMM's drilling has been getting grades of the order of 0.2% U308 - exgeo). Additional drilling was proposed to properly evaluate the mineralisation at Mount Harold – Janet Maude. No evidence has been found of this having been completed.
> • *Malakoff prospect* - Ongoing review of Universal’s regional tenements has identified Mesozoic sediment-hosted possible “roll front” uranium mineralisation located at Glen Isla within the Malakoff tenement. Mineralisation appears to lie within a channel which is between 500 – 700 metres wide and 1500 metres long. Exploration located mineralisation between 35 to 45 metres below surface ranging from 1 to 4.3 metres thick. Several encouraging intercepts were reported, including 2m @ 0.118% U308 and 1.4m @ 0.162% U308.


----------



## mmmmining (14 February 2007)

The Australian tipped URL and HGO. So I did spend some time on it, check a few things out.

I have got "The Investors' Australian Uranium Hot Play Map" in front me, URL'a land fit in the gap between SMM and MRX/DYL, and GSE, around the famous address, such as Mt Isa, Valhallaa, Bikini Skal and Mary Kathleen.

I might not give a dime about its copper, but for speculation purpose, the uranium prospect might worth a punt.

Today DYL paid about $10m in stock for 51% of MRX's uranium asset around the area, and MRX don't need to spend a nickel, Easily valued the total uranium asset around $20-30m.

Ironically both classified as copper near producers' market cap is around $60m.

I decide to spend some money on it, as usually, not betting on my house...


----------



## richdad (2 March 2007)

ann out                                                                                                                       
URANIUM EXPLORATION SUCCESS
The directors of Universal Resources Limited (Universal) are pleased to report high grade
uranium and rare earth results obtained from a surface sampling exploration program within
Universal’s wholly owned tenements adjacent to the former Mary Kathleen uranium mine in
the Mt Isa Inlier of North-West Queensland.
HIGHLIGHTS
The recent exploration programmes targeted uranium mineralisation north-east of the former
Mary Kathleen uranium mine where historical production was 9.2 million tonnes of ore
grading 0.13% U308. The very pleasing results generated by this initial program of mapping,
rock chip sampling, broad band gamma ray scintillometer and soil surveys are presented
below. Sampling has confirmed the presence of uraniferous and rare earth mineralisation in
rocks and soils at Janet Maude and Mount Harold prospects and also identified a new
uraniferous prospect at Mount Harold South.
Some of the better results from rocks selected on the basis of scintillometer screening include:
Mt Harold
• 4.76% uranium, 2.07% cerium, 3.04% lanthanum, 0.78% yttrium;
• 4.36% uranium, 1.79% cerium, 2.66% lanthanum, 0.77% yttrium;
• 2.42% uranium, 1.13% cerium, 1.62% lanthanum, 0.45% yttrium ;
Mt Harold South
• 3.59% uranium, 1.42% cerium, 2.33% lanthanum, 0.50% yttrium;
• 2.93% uranium, 1.16% cerium, 1.67% lanthanum, 0.46% yttrium;
Godkin and Godkin Extended
• 2.96% uranium, 0.72% cerium, 0.94% lanthanum, 0.18% yttrium (Godkin);
• 1.81% uranium, 0.59% cerium, 0.67% lanthanum, 0.14% yttrium (Godkin);
• 1.69% uranium, 0.49% cerium, 0.53% lanthanum, 0.13% yttrium (Godkin);
• 1.74% uranium, 0.75% cerium, 0.93% lanthanum, 0.35% yttrium (Godkin
Extended).


----------



## greggy (2 March 2007)

richdad said:
			
		

> ann out
> URANIUM EXPLORATION SUCCESS
> The directors of Universal Resources Limited (Universal) are pleased to report high grade
> uranium and rare earth results obtained from a surface sampling exploration program within
> ...



On the face of it, these are excellent results.  The only problem is that URL is valued as being a copper explorer.  When the market settles down its uranium assets should be floated in a separate vehicle.  I don't hold any and don't intend to buy back into this stock as I don't like the management's attitude in relation to building shareholder wealth.  Plus, I've been previously burnt playing this one.
DYOR


----------



## Mousie (2 March 2007)

Hey greggy

Other than management not returning your phone calls Re post #62 here, why did you not like their attitude in building shareholders' wealth?


----------



## greggy (2 March 2007)

Mousie said:
			
		

> Hey greggy
> 
> Other than management not returning your phone calls Re post #62 here, why did you not like their attitude in building shareholders' wealth?



Hi Mousie,

I hjust don't like the fact that URL has some very intersting leases that are highly prospective for  uranium yet its directors haven't given a spin off of its uranium interests any thought at all.  A spin off would no doubt have boosted URL's share price.  Also, as a separate entity, the uranium company would have attracted more market interest and been given a premium.  The problem is that URL is largely seen as a copper vehicle and judging by other spin offs, URL could well have missed the boat here.
DYOR


----------



## Mousie (2 March 2007)

Well, I did note that at the Chairman's address last year (on page 3 of the Chairman's & MD's Address to AGM), Peter Ingram did note they might JV or spin-off. Holders must prefer the latter I assume...


----------



## greggy (2 March 2007)

Mousie said:
			
		

> Well, I did note that at the Chairman's address last year (on page 3 of the Chairman's & MD's Address to AGM), Peter Ingram did note they might JV or spin-off. Holders must prefer the latter I assume...



Hi Mousie,

Would you have preferred a spin-off? Peter Ingram just sat on his hands whilst many other companies spun off their uranium interests, laughing all the way to the bank.  
To prove my point I bet the share price will do well today on the back of the uranium ann.
DYOR


----------



## Mousie (2 March 2007)

Well greggy,

Honestly, I didn't follow this company for very long (yet), so I haven't get a feel for how management communicates with its shareholders. I mean some management promise the world and this hypes that particular stock up, and they answer questions later. But some don't play up their companies, preferring to announce something only when it's more or less definite. I don't know that feel in respect to URL's management yet, but they did announce their available options. Call that small comfort or something else, I don't know. Since you dabble in URL before, you might have a better idea as to how they do things, but not returning shareholder phone calls definitely is a negative mark. Still, that's not the only factor I take into consideration when deciding whether to monitor a particular company.


----------



## greggy (2 March 2007)

Mousie said:
			
		

> Well greggy,
> 
> Honestly, I didn't follow this company for very long (yet), so I haven't get a feel for how management communicates with its shareholders. I mean some management promise the world and this hypes that particular stock up, and they answer questions later. But some don't play up their companies, preferring to announce something only when it's more or less definite. I don't know that feel in respect to URL's management yet, but they did announce their available options. Call that small comfort or something else, I don't know. Since you dabble in URL before, you might have a better idea as to how they do things, but not returning shareholder phone calls definitely is a negative mark. Still, that's not the only factor I take into consideration when deciding whether to monitor a particular company.



Hi Mousie,

If you're a shareholder, the share price is up nicely today.  My father is still a shareholder.  This company has underperformed for a while.  Not returning shareholder's is a negative and URL is by no means the only offender in this regards.  It just seems to me that when thee company has a uranium ann. the price goes up whilst any ann. dealing with its copper project the price seems to fall overall.  I also take other factors into account, the company's projects, cash levels, management, potential etc.  
DYOR


----------



## mmmmining (2 March 2007)

I bet the current ann. is the prelude for a spin-off. Watch out, there is no harm to own a slice of this company for both copper and uranium assets.


----------



## greggy (2 March 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> I bet the current ann. is the prelude for a spin-off. Watch out, there is no harm to own a slice of this company for both copper and uranium assets.



Yes, a spin off would be very beneficial for existing shareholders.
DYOR


----------



## Mousie (2 March 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Hi Mousie,
> 
> If you're a shareholder, the share price is up nicely today.  My father is still a shareholder.  This company has underperformed for a while.  Not returning shareholder's is a negative and URL is by no means the only offender in this regards.  It just seems to me that when thee company has a uranium ann. the price goes up whilst any ann. dealing with its copper project the price seems to fall overall.  I also take other factors into account, the company's projects, cash levels, management, potential etc.
> DYOR




No greggy, I'm not a holder, but given the previous hullabaloo over copper and uranium in Mt Isa & Cloncurry, who can afford not to pay attention to anyone drilling some holes there LOL


----------



## Halba (2 March 2007)

Rock chip samples. So they chipped off the good bits? Laughable


----------



## greggy (2 March 2007)

Mousie said:
			
		

> No greggy, I'm not a holder, but given the previous hullabaloo over copper and uranium in Mt Isa & Cloncurry, who can afford not to pay attention to anyone drilling some holes there LOL



Its just that separate vehicles would give people the option of whether to go for the copper or the uranium projects.  I for one would go for the uranium option.  The copper project does not appeal that much to me as Xstrata could have taken up its option by now if it really wanted to.
DYOR


----------



## exgeo (2 March 2007)

I was tempted to try and flip this one to get a quick profit and then buy back in again later on, hopefully cheaper. But this is one that I think I can't afford to be short of. Sure as some of the previous posters have mentioned, value may not be realised in the current corporate structure. But rest assured, if they have something valuable (which I believe they do) then either value will out, or they will get bought. Simple as that. Maybe it won't get quick daytrader-type results, but for the patient it will be a rewarding stock to hold. Look at how many uranium companies have been bought; just the ones I can think of are Valhalla, Redport, Summit, Marathon (but well out of the money offer). The REE might be worth something too.


----------



## Mousie (2 March 2007)

exgeo said:
			
		

> The REE might be worth something too.




The REE? What's that?


----------



## greggy (2 March 2007)

Mousie said:
			
		

> The REE? What's that?



I think REE stand for Rare Earth Elements.
DYOR


----------



## Mousie (2 March 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> I think REE stand for Rare Earth Elements.
> DYOR




LOL ok thanks greggy


----------



## greggy (2 March 2007)

Mousie said:
			
		

> LOL ok thanks greggy



No problem.  As I write, URL is trading at 16c.
DYOR


----------



## exgeo (2 March 2007)

The combined REE content of these samples is 2-5%, around 3% weighted average. This compares with Nolans Bore (Arafura, ARU) resource of 3.9% REE. URL's samples were 1.7-4.7% Uranium, compared to ARU's resource which contains 0.031% Uranium.

.......Uranium (%).... REE (%)
URL... 1.7-4.7........ 2.0-5.0
ARU.... 0.031............ 3.9

Cerium Price US$1.65/kg
Lanthanum Price US$1.65/kg (both from ARU website)


----------



## spottygoose (3 March 2007)

The Australian

Wait for ALP U-turn, Summit chief urges
Robin Bromby 
March 03, 2007 

DON'T sell to Paladin - the coming change to Labor Party policy on uranium mining will make your company worth a lot more.

That is the message Summit Resources managing director Alan Eggers has for his shareholders after a hostile takeover bid by Paladin Resources. 
Paladin is offering one of its shares for every 2.04 Summit shares. 

Success would give Paladin outright control of several high-grade uranium deposits around Mt Isa, including two 50-50 owned by Paladin. 

Mr Eggers said Paladin's offer was timed to close just two weeks before the Australian Labor Party conference at which Labor was expected to ditch its "no new mines" policy. 

Mr Eggers said Queensland Premier Peter Beattie had said he would abide by ALP policy -- in other words, Summit could start developing mines in Queensland. 

Moreover, there would be some more good news for Summit shareholders next month when new resource estimates would be reported for several of the uranium projects. 

"Mt Isa is potentially much bigger and it is one of the top five uranium projects globally," he added. 

Mr Eggers, whose family holds 7 per cent of Summit, has decided to dig in for the big fight with Paladin. 

He argued that Paladin was after the Queensland ground to balance its political risk in Africa, with its Malawi project being in a country that ranked in the bottom 20 for political risk. 

His bottom line: if Paladin wants Summit, it's going to have to pay a great deal more. 

In other Queensland uranium news, Universal Resources has reported high grades from surface sampling near the old Mary Kathleen mine. 

Sampling is a very preliminary form of exploration, but the grades were high - up to 4.76percent uranium with the samples also containing rare earths including cerium, lanthanum and yttrium. 

Mary Kathleen operated until 1982 and produced nearly 9000 tonnes of uranium at an average grade of 0.13 per cent. 

Lanthanum, which is used in camera lenses, and cerium, used in aluminium alloys and carbon arc lighting, were associated with the uranium mined at Mary Kathleen.


----------



## greggy (3 March 2007)

spottygoose said:
			
		

> The Australian
> 
> Wait for ALP U-turn, Summit chief urges
> Robin Bromby
> ...



Its still early days, but URL's results were excellent.
DYOR


----------



## spottygoose (6 March 2007)

From Minebox 6/3/06

Universal records high-grade uranium at Mt Isa


Universal Resources Ltd has continued to build on its exploration success within the company’s major 3,600sqkm tenement holding in the Mt Isa Inlier region of North West Queensland, with the announcement of high-grade uranium and rare earth results from surface sampling of three prospects.

The results, from an ongoing program targeting uranium mineralisation 10km north-east of the former Mary Kathleen uranium mine, are consistent with mineralisation within the historic mine.

The most significant results from rock chip samples selected by scintillometer screening included:
· 4.76% uranium, 2.07% cerium, 3.04% lanthanum, 0.78% yttrium;
· 4.36% uranium, 1.79% cerium, 2.66% lanthanum, 0.77% yttrium;
· 3.59% uranium, 1.42% cerium, 2.33% lanthanum, 0.50% yttrium;
· 2.93% uranium, 1.16% cerium, 1.67% lanthanum, 0.46% yttrium;
· 2.96% uranium, 0.72% cerium, 0.94% lanthanum, 0.18% yttrium; and
· 1.74% uranium, 0.75% cerium, 0.93% lanthanum, 0.35% yttrium.

Universal is continuing the surface sampling program and will release further results as they become available.

“These results from this richly endowed region are very pleasing and significant,” Universal Resources’ Managing Director, Michael Hulmes, said. “Lanthanum and cerium mineralisation were also associated with uranium in the Mary Kathleen mine and the significant Mary Kathleen deposits have been reported as hosting one of Australia’s largest rare earth accumulations.”

“Multi-element analysis of rock grab samples shows persistently high uranium values associated with light rare earth elements, thorium, iron and vanadium,” he added. “This outcome is even more exciting, considering the prospects we are currently focusing on are located on tenements adjoining our Roseby Copper Project.”

The initial phase of the ongoing uranium exploration and sampling program has included first pass geological reconnaissance mapping, rock grab sampling and broad band gamma ray scintillator ground surveys conducted over several anomalies previously identified by airborne radiometric programs.

Universal conducted follow-up soil sampling over the Janet Maude, Mount Harold and Mount Harold South anomalies identified by the scintillometer, to assess the nature, potential size and distribution of mineralisation.

“Our strong cash position puts us in an advantageous position to further evaluate all of our uranium prospects in the Mt Isa Inlier region, including the Godkin and Godkin Extended anomalies,” Mr Hulmes said.

Universal will continue its uranium exploration program while conducting further copper exploration and progressing the development of the Roseby Copper Project towards the commencement of mining later this year.

The company had cash on deposit totalling $12.4 million as at December 31, 2006.


----------



## krisbarry (16 March 2007)

I scooped up a parcel of URL today at 12.5 cents.  I like it when a share price dumps!  Now I just have to wait for the up-lift!


----------



## exgeo (17 March 2007)

I would have done the same if I hadn't already bought some (at 15c!). I guess the copper price rising in the last few days won't hurt.


----------



## spottygoose (17 March 2007)

Source: www.smh.com.au/business

Fall in copper price forces Universal into rethink on Roseby
Jamie Freed
March 17, 2007

UNIVERSAL Resources has demonstrated the pitfalls of basing a mining project on boom-time prices.

The Queensland copper hopeful said it would have to retool its Roseby copper project because it could not obtain debt financing due to the metal's steep price fall since its feasibility study, which was completed six months ago.

At the time, Universal said it could achieve an astounding 62 per cent internal rate of return on its Mt Isa project - albeit only if the copper price remained at the August average of $US3.50 a pound.

It also provided a base case with copper at the more realistic price of $US2 a pound, which it said would provide a 19.5 per cent internal rate of return and would pay back the $337 million capital cost in less than four years.

But with copper prices down 30 per cent since last May and some analysts lowering their 2008 average price forecasts below $US2 a pound, Universal's corporate advisers told the company it was unlikely to obtain the $250 million or so of debt funding it was seeking for the project.

Universal shares tumbled 23 per cent on Friday, to close 3.5c lower at 12c.

Universal managing director Michael Hulmes said his company would examine building a smaller project of unknown size based on its higher-grade resources. It had already once lowered its planned production from 50,000 tonnes of copper a year to 34,000 tonnes.

Mr Hulmes added Universal might be able to open its mine by late 2008 as planned.

"There's a bit of a silver lining out there, in that a smaller plant will be quicker to build," he said.

But Brian Rear, the managing director of CopperCo - which made an unsuccessful bid for Universal two years ago and maintains a 9 per cent stake in the company - said Universal was "grasping at straws".

CopperCo had a smaller market value than Universal at the time of its scrip bid, but has since grown to become six times the size of its rival. CopperCo plans to open a mine, also near Mt Isa, in July.

Fat Prophets analyst Gavin Wendt was sceptical about Universal's prospects.

"They have been beavering away at the thing for so long now," he said. "One has to question whether this project will ever be developed. How much higher do prices have to go before this project is economic?"


----------



## krisbarry (18 March 2007)

I reckon we will see a bounce in the share price of URL on Monday.

3 reasons: 

* Large rise in the price of copper

* Over-reaction to the announcements released late last week

* Up-comming drilling of Uranium

Would I be correct?


----------



## Mousie (19 March 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> I reckon we will see a bounce in the share price of URL on Monday.
> 
> 3 reasons:
> 
> ...




Hard to say,

Maybe not a huge one on Monday; world markets dropped last weekend. Better not to get your hopes up to high, though I can certainly understand if you're hoping for a quick exit seeing that you bought near the bottom?   

URL will only start to move significantly if they announce either:

1. positive U drilling results, or

2. a spin-off of their U assets, which PLENTY of shareholders are "holding out" for IMO.

And not to mention you gotta reckon with any further instability in the markets as happened in the last few weeks.


----------



## krisbarry (19 March 2007)

Thats not always true, many stocks dump and recover the very next day or two.  We don't need a reason for a share price to rise, all it takes is many investors to take advantage of lower prices to move it higher.  Its low was 11 on Friday and it closed at 12 cents, so already its started its bounce.

When stocks dump its a mad rush to exit and this just compounds the problem.  Then the scabs (like me) come in and scoop up parcels at what could be described as a bargain prices.

I expect that new investors will take a look and start to buy back in by this arvo.

When a "so called bad announcement" is released panic sets in and all logic goes out the window.  Remember Friday was an over-reaction, now that we have all re-grouped and had time to digest the info, its not all that bad.


----------



## krisbarry (20 March 2007)

Volume has now dropped off and the share price only slipped a little yesterday, so I expect a change in market sentiment today.

Will the volume start to increase and buying back occur?

Look at the end of the day copper prices are on the rise again, we now have to factor in a uranium play and a new debt finance agreement will take place shortly, paving the way for higher share price.


----------



## spitrader1 (23 March 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Volume has now dropped off and the share price only slipped a little yesterday, so I expect a change in market sentiment today.
> 
> Will the volume start to increase and buying back occur?
> 
> Look at the end of the day copper prices are on the rise again, we now have to factor in a uranium play and a new debt finance agreement will take place shortly, paving the way for higher share price.




what an absoloute dog, and crap announcement. This company is a joke. How can you relaesae on the 15th of amrch that the roseby project is to not go ahead because of the copper price and then on the 23rd announce high grade copper finds. DOG WITH FLEAS. im waiting for the enxt uranium announcement to come out that they found the same amount of uranium in air abnormalitites that you could find if you walked down pitt street, and im going to short it with my ears pinned.


----------



## bumble_boo_bum (1 April 2007)

Anyone got a view on the quality of those intial Uranium results?  And anyone know when they expect to do more U drilling?

And lastly, all shareholders please write to management politely asking them to spin off the U assets, so we can all sleep happily at night!


----------



## mmmmining (13 April 2007)

Seeing the battle between SMM, PDN, and Areva. 

What for, for the known resources? Would you like to pay $30/lb for an explorer?  With this kind of money, you can buy almost all uranium explorers in WA, or in NT, and not too short in SA.

Why, why, and why?

I figure it out,it is the battle of land holding. 

Mt Isa region is reach in Copper, Gold, Zinc, Silver, Iron Ore, REO and of course URANIUM.

It would not be too difficult to figure it out other people want to joint the party. 

They are not going to pay $1.5b for it, they are not going to pay even $100m for it. How?

Buy the land nearby, and  not owned by SMM.

There are quite a few companies have it. URL is one of them which holds large parcels. 

I bet it is just a matter of time that someone speak French (Canadians too) will take a seriously look at it.

Before that, I suggest that you guys take a serious look at it too.


----------



## alphman (25 May 2007)

There was plenty of support for this at 11c.  What happened to it?  Down to a low of 8.9c today!  Is there negative news out or are people just throwing their towels in?


----------



## alphman (29 May 2007)

alphman said:


> There was plenty of support for this at 11c.  What happened to it?  Down to a low of 8.9c today!  Is there negative news out or are people just throwing their towels in?




People have taken a sudden interest in this stock...up 10%.  Good for those who got in at around 9c late last week.  Quick bucks.  

Anyone know if and when these guys are going to spin off their U assets?  I know it's definitely on the table...


----------



## alphman (31 May 2007)

Good news for URL holders (am I the only one here????).  They are commencing drilling at their Uranium tenements next to the old Mary Kathleen mine...

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070531/pdf/00725737.pdf


----------



## bumble_boo_bum (31 May 2007)

The market's funny isn't it.  This is old news, they said a while back they were going to start drilling in June.


----------



## alphman (7 November 2007)

This thread has gone a bit too quiet for my liking, so....**bump**.  

Take 2 of the feasibility studies at their Roseby Copper Project will be released to the market this Friday (9th Nov).  This will be a preliminary report with a final DFS to be released mid-December.

The project contains 128.54mt @ 0.68% Cu and 0.06g/t Au. (ref: Sept07QR)

The inaugural FS released back in 2006 forecasted capex to be around $338m for a 8mtpa plant to produce 34,000tpa Cu and 14,700oz Au.  This included a $48m budget to purchase a brand new mining fleet.  Consequently, the FS failed to attract financing, so it was back to the drawing board.

The revised FS due in a couple of days (finally!) will now be looking at an initial 4mtpa operation, with the potential to expand to 8mpta at a later stage using cashflow.  Contractors and equipment leasing facilities are also being considered amongst other cut-backs.

The big question now is, can these guys pull it off?  I'm leaning more towards a yes, but I guess we'll wait and see...

XStrata has exercised their option in SEEP after much delay which now gives them the opportunity to acquire 51% of the Roseby Copper Project
CopperCo still has a significant shareholding
Copper futures are looking more promising
A billion dollars in the ground, to me, is a waste if it doesn't come out
The link on their website to the Roseby Copper project is "currently being updated"
Anyone care to offer their opinion?


----------



## alphman (19 November 2007)

The revised FS is finally out.  This is just the initial report with a full DFS report due sometime in December.

"Positive Result for Roseby Copper Project"


----------



## Sodapop (11 March 2008)

Seems to be getting a bit of action in spite of a luke warm market... All day there seemed to be a few reasonably big buys at the ask in spite of a pretty wide bid bid/ask spread... Everything is in place for this to take off - just need the $$$... Low political risk, operating risk, resource risk is good, and the Cu market doesn't look like its going to go back to sub $2 anytime soon...

Question is: how tough will it be to get the cash for these guys even though the project stacks up decently?


----------



## exgeo (21 April 2008)

Story in The Australian today. 



> The definitive feasibility study showed an estimated net present value of $282 million for Roseby, which equated to 82c per share.




Full story:http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,23570633-5005200,00.html


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (26 May 2008)

Hi guys,

took a position on this today at 7.5 cents. With finance for Roseby looking likely it seems to be under valued?

Surely once they announce that they have finance for the project this is going to take off.

In todays announcement it said 'offers of finance received and being reviewed'.

I am in..................JW


----------



## rsteven (16 June 2008)

I bought into this stock today....

With the finance almost done, the price of copper good and the project forecast returns higher than previously thought this is a good buy.

I am expecting that when the finance is officially announced soon that this stock with go up quick to at least a mid $ value and higher in the longer term.

Any comments?


----------



## tech/a (16 June 2008)

Bought this myself from a technical buy of the breakout of consolidation.
Technically I'd be happy with around 20c 
Strong resistance at 10c,15 and 20c


----------



## Fitzroy (7 July 2008)

Tading Halt announced this morning.

Hopeful for the announcement to contian details of the project being fully funded, but have the usual hunch that we will be asked to cough up for a portion (better not be all!) of the funding. 

Anyone have any feelings on this one? Do they normally Halt a stock for announcements on funding? Only thought they did that for capital rasing type announcements.

Fingers crossed it's all good and we can start the move to producer status.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (7 July 2008)

Looking good!!!

Exactly the reason i bought this stock a few weeks ago.

Should be interesting to see how we go on the open...............not sure why more people didnt buy into this one?

Bring on Wednesday hey....................


JW


----------



## Fitzroy (7 July 2008)

Indeed roll on Wednesday.

But what gets me, why Wednesday?

This, the financial package, has been on the cards for weeks, announced a number of times by URL, and anyone wishing to take a 'punt', sorry, a 'sensibly researched, risk assesed' investment on this stock could have done so in the last few weeks.  So why do companies go into a trading halt to announce something that I 'assume' is already a foregone conclusion (meaning URL will have all the detail signed and sealed but just need to announce to market)?  Why not just 'put it out there'? I took a financial risk knowing if no funding, or capital raising, I expect to lose money, if funding is agreed I hope to make money. 

Anyone know the rules around these type of announcements, if there are any?


----------



## alphman (8 July 2008)

Well the announcement came out this morning.  It wasn't quite what most of us expected, but nonetheless positive - a $30m bridging facility in the form of a floating rate note with a 12 month maturity.

No doubt financing will be a blend of debt and equity - so assuming a debt-to-equity ratio of 60/40, URL will need to be trading at $0.30 before they can double their share registry to raise $80m or thereabouts.  They should then be able to draw down the remaining $120m in senior debt and pay back the bridging facility at maturity.

This package effectively buys them some time to achieve this (without further dilution) and hopefully provides URL with some spice in it's promotions, by means of advancing the project and building confidence amongst new and existing shareholders.

If the above assumption is anywhere close to being correct and URL are successful in implementing this, then we should at least see a three-bagger over the coming months.  This $30m company, IMO, is already significantly undervalued at this stage of the game and compared to its peers.  It's market cap should be made up of 9 digits so I don't really see $0.30 as being a difficult target to reach.

I think it's merely a case of past performance coming back to bite them, but I can sense they now have their heads screwed on right.

Let's also not forget the potential support of XStrata through acquiring 51% of the project (or 100% of URL for that matter!).


----------



## Fitzroy (10 July 2008)

Hi Alphman, could you please expand on this part of your post (I'm kind of new to all the figures part of investing)...



alphman said:


> No doubt financing will be a blend of debt and equity - so assuming a debt-to-equity ratio of 60/40, URL will need to be trading at $0.30 before they can double their share registry to raise $80m or thereabouts.  They should then be able to draw down the remaining $120m in senior debt and pay back the bridging facility at maturity.




I kind of get the debt-equity ratio but get lost in the .30c trading to raise 80m part and how these figures are derived. They have a fully diliuted registery of 428.5 million shares @ .075c makes market cap of around 32m.
So at a .30c trading price that makes 128.5m market cap. So, to double the registry to 857 million shares, are you implying a notional capital raising with a 1 for 1 ratio at an indicative figure of say .20c raising 85m?



alphman said:


> If the above assumption is anywhere close to being correct and URL are successful in implementing this, then we should at least see a three-bagger over the coming months.  This $30m company, IMO, is already significantly undervalued at this stage of the game and compared to its peers.  It's market cap should be made up of 9 digits so I don't really see $0.30 as being a difficult target to reach.
> 
> Let's also not forget the potential support of XStrata through acquiring 51% of the project (or 100% of URL for that matter!).




And I hope that part of your post is also accurate, even after today's slide! Having had small investments in OXR, PNA, and CUO, that paid off nicely I'm hoping this is the next copper miner to make a statement on the ASX.

Cheers.


----------



## alphman (11 July 2008)

Hi Fitzroy,

You're absolutely spot on.  The figures I used were approximates, but based on 344,022,378 FPO's as per their latest Appendix 3B and $200m to finance the Roseby Copper Project.

Therefore assuming 60:40, we get $120m debt and $80m equity.  I have also assumed in order to raise this equity they would have to do a 1 for 1, which means it needs to be done at $0.24...at the least.  Then you have to cater for any discounts in the placement, fees, increases to capex since DFS, and general "working capital" which no doubt they will need, so a simple and round figure of $0.30 will do...


----------



## sagitar (12 May 2009)

Hi all, sp and volume has been increasing steadily over the past couple days suggesting there's some substantial accumulation occurring. Today alone shares exchanged hit a record high equating to a total of 78.5M. 

Universal Resources Ltd has substantial tenement holdings in major base and precious metal provinces located in Mt Isa and Lachlan Ford Belt. There major asset is the Roseby Copper project which is also one of the largest undeveloped open pit copper resources in Australia, equivalent to 128M tonnes of JORC compliant resources of primarily copper, including gold. The company currently has a market cap of only 9.9M and money in the bank. As metal prices have been improving, particularly copper, this resource is becoming increasing attractive to mine. The co. is currently in negotiations to finance the operation. There's also speculation that UCL is a potential take-over target. Xstrata or Cape Lambert are possible contenders? 

Strap on your seatbelts as this story unfolds. This is a very speculative play but the potential upside looks massive. Certainly a 'mega-multi-bagger' if things go forward.

cheers! 

N.b. My posts are for entertainment only so PDYOR


----------



## panikhide (13 May 2009)

It certainly is being accumulated - up 44% already today and strong volume once again. I wonder is it still safe to buy - I am tempted.


----------



## explod (13 May 2009)

panikhide said:


> It certainly is being accumulated - up 44% already today and strong volume once again. I wonder is it still safe to buy - I am tempted.




I got in this morning and out this arvo.  Large sellers appeared and saw that as a sign of exhaustion.

Announcment to ASX quiry yesterday indicated no more news than previously published and that negotiations may take some time for current development, but one for the watch list with me.

Must thank Sagitar for alerting to a good day trade for me.


----------



## S73417H (14 May 2009)

URL has captured my attention in recent times. I think they have some very interesting fundamentals. The volume in the last few days has been very encouraging. Quite happy to take a punt on this one given its assets and strong upside potential.


----------



## panikhide (14 May 2009)

explod said:


> I got in this morning and out this arvo.  Large sellers appeared and saw that as a sign of exhaustion.
> 
> Announcment to ASX quiry yesterday indicated no more news than previously published and that negotiations may take some time for current development, but one for the watch list with me.
> 
> Must thank Sagitar for alerting to a good day trade for me.




I did exactly the same today. Same conditions again, but with very little volume in the afternoon. Thanks Sagitar.


----------



## sagitar (14 May 2009)

That's excellent guys - hope you made a bundle as well. Will be keeping my eyes out for other opportunities as they strike, although with the DJIA and XAO tanking I'm not so confident there will be too many right now.  Having said that, with a bit of time and patience there will certainly be new bargain opportunities coming up on the market.  

All the best,
Sagitar


----------



## monkeymajik (14 May 2009)

Do you think there is much chance of more upwards movement on this tomorrow following today's trading?

I think the figure was around 50million in volume.


----------



## fureien (14 May 2009)

sagitar said:


> That's excellent guys - hope you made a bundle as well. Will be keeping my eyes out for other opportunities as they strike, although with the DJIA and XAO tanking I'm not so confident there will be too many right now.  Having said that, with a bit of time and patience there will certainly be new bargain opportunities coming up on the market.
> 
> All the best,
> Sagitar




my portfolio was in the red today,but i wudve been in more strife had i not picked up url yesterday  certainly made a huge difference.

thanks


----------



## bonkerrs (15 May 2009)

Up 18% at the moment from yesterday's close = 0.032

I'm sitting this out now. I wish I got in when it first came up on Potential Breakout (0.018)


----------



## S73417H (15 May 2009)

I'm in with a 60% profit now. Volume seems to be very good. I think this will push quite high in the coming months.


----------



## thelawyer (15 May 2009)

question is though.. how long will this run last for? two circles indicate previous jumps however the general trend is down... how long will this rise last for? who knows.. prob could jump a while considering the size of the first jump in the circle.. eventually though it will top out i imagine...

anyone shed some light on this?

btw bought in at 0.028 sold at 0.036 for 1k profit.. had an order at 0.021 was selling at 0.022.. ahh well im a beginner so i guess its all about the experience and what you learn from your mistakes..

has reached 0.042 today!!!!!


----------



## fureien (16 May 2009)

are u guys still holding this? or going to lock in profits.

i think it may hit 50 cents. and if volume looks right i mite keep holding, cause if it breaks 50 cents theres a chance it mite go to the 50 - 60 range of previous support. of course thats just me being a hopeful and greedy


----------



## S73417H (16 May 2009)

fureien said:


> are u guys still holding this? or going to lock in profits.
> 
> i think it may hit 50 cents. and if volume looks right i mite keep holding, cause if it breaks 50 cents theres a chance it mite go to the 50 - 60 range of previous support. of course thats just me being a hopeful and greedy




Wow... 50 cents is a leap... Especially considering its around 4 cents atm... But yes I plan on holding. I think this is a company primed for big things... Takeover target if you ask me.


----------



## fureien (16 May 2009)

lol sorry i meant 5 cents i didnt check my decimal places haha




i believe this is ONE HUNDRED characters


----------



## explod (17 May 2009)

fureien said:


> are u guys still holding this? or going to lock in profits.
> 
> i think it may hit 50 cents. and if volume looks right i mite keep holding, cause if it breaks 50 cents theres a chance it mite go to the 50 - 60 range of previous support. of course thats just me being a hopeful and greedy




Yep with you.   I went in for the day only for a good profit Wednesday but since reading up on the possible prospects of the company went back in Thursday.  A continued flow tomorrow as it has done the last 5 days could certainly see a breach of 5 cents tomorrow.

50 cents, well sounds a bit too good to be true, and as the old saying goes it probably is.   On my charting of it a target in the medium term of 10 cents where resistance will come in is very likely with the momentum it has now.   The volume is unprecedented since listing in 02 so we will have to wait and see.

Thanks to sagitar once again for the alert.


----------



## explod (18 May 2009)

S73417H said:


> Wow... . I think this is a company primed for big things... Takeover target if you ask me.




Trading halt today.   Pending an announcement by the company.   Maybe a good result of current negotiations likely, or as you say takeover target.


----------



## fureien (18 May 2009)

explod said:


> Trading halt today.   Pending an announcement by the company.   Maybe a good result of current negotiations likely, or as you say takeover target.





the trading halt is in regards to a finalisation of capital raising

im not certain whether thats a good thing. pardon my noobness
but doesnt capital raising sometimes involve issueing more shares, i.e. dilution
which means its bad for us? unless of course the capital raising is at an above market price. in which case im gunna load on a ton of more url lol


----------



## S73417H (18 May 2009)

I would be ecstatic if it were the result of a takeover target, but as the ASX announcement outlines, it is due to the finalization of their capital raising.


----------



## S73417H (18 May 2009)

fureien said:


> the trading halt is in regards to a finalisation of capital raising
> 
> im not certain whether thats a good thing. pardon my noobness
> but doesnt capital raising sometimes involve issueing more shares, i.e. dilution
> which means its bad for us? unless of course the capital raising is at an above market price. in which case im gunna load on a ton of more url lol





Well... the capital raising was a 2 for 1 offer and raised $1.7 million dollars at 1cent per share. You would think that this will reduce the share price by diluting them. But I think confidence is high considering the level that URL closed at on Friday. I think long run things should pan out nicely. But you know how these things are... You can never be certain.


----------



## fureien (18 May 2009)

i hope so lol. this stock is keeping my portfolio out of the red. if it opens well i will buy more url. i reckon with the current momentum it shud be able to hit 5 cents.


----------



## jetblack (19 May 2009)

Interesting, this last announcement made by URL. Somebody wants in and I think that somebody was the big buyer over the last few days before the halt.

Have just noticed, DYL's recent announcement concerning the good grades at Mt Isa, just imo, I think Paladin is the interest involved.

Now there could be a good stoush for this stock with its copper, Uranium and other base metals holding between some big players. This is looking good for URL.


----------



## S73417H (20 May 2009)

Interesting... I have no idea what the difference between a trading halt and a suspension from quotation is.... Anyone able to shed some light here?


----------



## fureien (20 May 2009)

S73417H said:


> Interesting... I have no idea what the difference between a trading halt and a suspension from quotation is.... Anyone able to shed some light here?




haha same, i was all ready this morning for some massive trading. and then i realise its status was suspended. freaked me out a bit but there were still huge pre open buy orders. so i actually read the announcement.
seems like theres no difference. but from what i can infer. it can be indefinite until they feel like trading again? i dunno. someobdy clarify

hopefuly they get it finalised before friday. and if its good news + being a friday. hopeful we can expect some crazy trades


----------



## fureien (21 May 2009)

does the suspension of url end tommorrow? they did say 2 days right? id hate to wait till monday, it wud mean ive been waiting for a week...-_-

suspension is scary, i cant even see the market depth to tell if its good or bad that its suspended


----------



## S73417H (21 May 2009)

Looks like you may have to wait a while longer. URL has requested an extension on the suspension....


----------



## fureien (22 May 2009)

it mite be a good thing, international markets are taking a smashing as we speak. market will prob open low tommorrow. dont want it to affect url lol


----------



## CrazynWild (22 May 2009)

Will it ever come out of suspension  thats the question I am asking to myself. 2 mil to be paid to OZL, Directors taking cuts, economic crisis hiting hard and the list goes on lol. Its gone down the tubes I think lol

I would be keen in some positive insight though. Someone should call Peter Ingram. :bonk:


----------



## S73417H (22 May 2009)

All i know is that they are sitting on a goldmine in terms of assets.... Excuse the epic pun....... If they were going down the tube, it would be terribly unfortunate.


----------



## CrazynWild (23 May 2009)

Hi Forumites

JP Morgan has released a report on Copper Prices with positive Outlook 

If the Directors of URL are telling the truth of being approached by financial institutions recently, watch out for this security in the next couple of weeks only if it comes out of suspension.
_
I am a pessimist that you don't want to know - DYOR_


----------



## fureien (27 May 2009)

wow i just lost 40% of my value on open lol
i dont reallly understand the capital raising. could anyone clarify what its effects on shareholders is?


----------



## sw3 (27 May 2009)

Hmm, I'm glad I pulled the pin on this one shortly before the halt...

I'm surprised that it's gone down by that much today, but then again, nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## fureien (27 May 2009)

lucky you. it hurts to see ur stock lose 30%. thank god im not in the red yet. but yeh like u say, nothing surprises me anymore. this has happened to me 6 times this one month. profiting stocks suddenly plummet into the red in a matter of seconds


----------



## Hedders (27 May 2009)

Well, today saw me in the red by 10%. Kinda hoping this is a one-off step backwards. "Capital Raising" has become something of a taboo- just not sure why the market treats it SO dramatically when we all know everyone is feeling the squeeze. Surely it doesn't have shock value anymore!! A 30% drop in one day?


----------



## jetblack (27 May 2009)

The company raises/has a line of capital and all of a sudden its bad news. Entry price is what makes it bad news, you buy high and it runs against you, hell, its happened to all of us.

Can also cloud your judegement, but what was everyone expecting the stock price to keep going up on FA funds.

Have a look at the volume over the last 5-7 days before the trading halt, where has that gone? why was not at least 50% of the volume of the last day before the halt not dumped today. 

URL has funding in place to take advantage of its major asset , and from my take on the deal its basically cash for stock swap based on VWAP price. However I can't help but think there is a major player that is behind this play for this funding company to provide a 20mil ++ fund.

Look at what their tennements are yielding see DYL's discovery as example.

There is more to come, sooner then later.


----------



## fureien (28 May 2009)

jetblack said:


> The company raises/has a line of capital and all of a sudden its bad news. Entry price is what makes it bad news, you buy high and it runs against you, hell, its happened to all of us.
> 
> Can also cloud your judegement, but what was everyone expecting the stock price to keep going up on FA funds.
> 
> ...




i dont get what ur saying regrading a major player.

i dont even understand what this capital raising is about. its not even for shareholders? and i noticed something about offering it at 10 cents....does that mean we are going to see it drop that low...

those trading halts were really not that necesary.
it just screwed us over

great timing directors...great timing


----------



## fureien (28 May 2009)

well i just exited today breaking even. after losing wat little profit i had left in this stock, there was no point holding it any longer. ill keep it on my watchlist though, but wont be buying anytime soon. doubt ill see that 66% rise ever again lol


----------



## Evo (28 May 2009)

i bought in today at average of 2.2c, im very interested to see where this capital raising goes. Exciting projects and the fact that big players are willing to take a stake in a junior resources company is enough for me. Follow the big money and you cant go wrong!


----------



## explod (28 May 2009)

fureien said:


> i dont get what ur saying regrading a major player.
> 
> i dont even understand what this capital raising is about. its not even for shareholders? and i noticed something about offering it at 10 cents....does that mean we are going to see it drop that low...




To raise the dogh to develop the good resources they have.  Copper wil be a winner.

If they go to 10cents from my current level of buy at .024 will be very happy indeed.  But maybe you meant to say .010 = 1 cent


----------



## fureien (29 May 2009)

explod said:


> To raise the dogh to develop the good resources they have.  Copper wil be a winner.
> 
> If they go to 10cents from my current level of buy at .024 will be very happy indeed.  But maybe you meant to say .010 = 1 cent




well it depends how far away we are talking about. see i already have alot of my stocks tied up because of bad performance due to capital raising. im kinda sick of hearing the word now.
my other stocks are long term stocks

so i need some movement in the short term, which is why i bought URL
although i must admit it does sound promising, but one only has so much capital.

i actually got pressured into selling. i put a sell order at 0.3 cents, and it got pushed to 0.24 cents, i thought it wud drop more or not move
so i AFKed a bit, came back and my order got processed the moment i logged on. this was when the ceo webcast was released. so market went up for a while. upon listening i do believe there may be good prospects for URL
but at the earliest it will be end of the year.

so maybe i will buy back in later


as for 10 cents...isnt that a bit far fetched.


----------



## fureien (2 June 2009)

wow recovery today. it might actually hit 3 cents. regret selling now lol

oh well nothing lost nothing gained


----------



## berbouy (17 June 2009)

hi all- been a bit quiet on the url thread lately...as a first time investor, can any of the more experienced asf members give an insight into the way a trading halt /suspension as happened with url earlier this month can affect the share price in the way it has?.i dont yet understand dilutions-rights issues etc, and how any capital raising affects us as shareholders-i still hold some -thanks in advance for reply!


----------



## fureien (18 June 2009)

berbouy said:


> hi all- been a bit quiet on the url thread lately...as a first time investor, can any of the more experienced asf members give an insight into the way a trading halt /suspension as happened with url earlier this month can affect the share price in the way it has?.i dont yet understand dilutions-rights issues etc, and how any capital raising affects us as shareholders-i still hold some -thanks in advance for reply!




hi berbouy
im no expert but what happened with the trading half suspension was (from my view) due 2 two things
1) the sp had undergone a bit of ramping due to the previously announced good news, i think it was the good annual report. so it was due for some profit taking

2) the capital raising had options which were exerciseable at a price waaaayyy below what the market price was back then, which the market revalued thus it dropped like it did (someone correct me if im wrong)

as for dilution

if you have 1000 shares at 10 cents each
and say you hold 10 shares or $1 in that company, or 10/1000 = 1% voting power
if the company decides to raise 100 more shares at 10 cents each
then that would mean you now only have 10/1100 = 0.909....%
in other words you got diluted.

obviously this means shareholders have their shares lowered in value. to prevent this you have to buy more to regain back to ur original position.
so companies sometimes offer share purchase plans for existing share holders at a certain price, depending on how many shares the hold


hope this helps.


im actually more interested in what the effect of the july general meeting will have on us and the sp.
i havent had time to read it in detail.


----------



## berbouy (18 June 2009)

thanks a lot for the post, fureien-helps a lot.
still learning , and grateful for any insight as to how it all works-seems to have been a lot of capital raising lately, is it a sign of the tougher times, or a way to ensure adequate funds for further developement of projects?
anyway, i am excited by the prospects for url-and pleased that my 2nd purchase was LOD-they seem to have found a bit of support.
cheers!


----------



## fureien (18 June 2009)

berbouy said:


> seems to have been a lot of capital raising lately, is it a sign of the tougher times, or a way to ensure adequate funds for further developement of projects?




bit of both
tough times = need to finance debt and raise capital to do all sorts of other stuff while revenue is low

raise capital to finance projects to generate income to bring it out of the tougher times

u get the idea


----------



## fureien (23 June 2009)

my god i had an exam this morning
came home and URL's SP made me crap my pants.

stupid exam just had to be during market open lol

is the market taking a serious beating or what


----------



## panikhide (7 July 2009)

I thought I'd try to reinvigorate the discussion on URL, although it's difficult to know what to say. Looking at the chart would indicate that the stock has largely fallen off people's radars after the capital raising was announced. It doesn't look like good value after being diluted I guess.


----------



## berbouy (15 July 2009)

after a while of just drifting along, the sp has risen a bit today with some late buying- not seen any announcements made, anything anybody is aware of that might have kicked url into a bit of life?


----------



## panikhide (1 September 2009)

URL is on the run again. I wonder if this is another share price spike (read: pump and dump) like last time.


----------



## Gspot (1 September 2009)

URL and Vulcan are both in a trading halt? 
Looks like they are getting into bed together, as Vulcan have $30 million to put to good use, and were on the hunt for a junior goldie. Me thinks URL it is?
I'm a long term VCN holder, and even though the sp has crashed like everything, management are good, and gold and copper (through electric motors) will do better than most.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 September 2009)

Got this from somewhere else

"Today's AFR reports the merger of URL and VCN. It is not likely the takeover since VCN gets only $28M cash with poor resource in Europe.

Like young-trader said, Xstrata will be watching, I think so as well. Maybe a bid from Xstrata is on the way.

Cheers"


Will be interesting to see the numbers and values given


----------



## fureien (2 September 2009)

wow looks like i have to get up early tommorrow then. Might be some crazy movement. Surf the momentum lol


----------



## Kipp (14 September 2009)

Under the terms of the proposed merger, VCN shareholders will get 6.85 URL shares for every VCN share.  Wouldn't that make VCN a bit of a screaming buy at 12c, while URL broke out to 2.7c today?  6.85 x 2.7c =18.4c?  
Or is this ovesimplified reasoning?  

Given that Vulcan is still trading at market cap = net cash, I suppose that would make it a pretty solid prospect too (not that I really know much about their Finnish projects, feasibility etc).

Disc: don't holder either URL or VCN at present.


----------



## exgeo (3 November 2009)

Research report on combined VCN/URL released today by Resource Capital Research. Overall, sounds quite positive. Link is here:

http://www.rcresearch.com.au/


----------



## panikhide (11 February 2010)

So what happened to URL? I kinda liked the look of them for a bit of speculation, but the company seems to have gone.

Does the company not exist any more?


----------



## MS+Tradesim (11 February 2010)

panikhide said:


> So what happened to URL? I kinda liked the look of them for a bit of speculation, but the company seems to have gone.
> 
> Does the company not exist any more?




They are currently consolidating their shares and merging with VCN. Normal trading of the merged company will commence on 22.2.10. You can currently trade the company on a deferred settlement basis through the symbol URLDA. Personally, I'm waiting till normal trading recommences.


----------



## System (24 September 2010)

Universal Resources Limited (URL) is now known as Altona Mining Limited (AOH). 

Discussion of this company continues in the AOH thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20654

This thread has now been closed.


----------

